# 2012 SL4 vs 2009 S-works



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Which one would you get if the price was close. The 2009 Sworks Sram being a little more vs. the 2012 SL4 Sram.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I would go with the newer bike..a 2012 has most of the technology. Which SL4 is it, Pro?? If so I'd go Pro.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd also pick the 2012 SL4 Pro SRAM. It does have a few component downgrades in places that don't matter as much - brakes and chain for example. Also one can argue about which wheelset is better. But from everything I've read the 2012 SL4 Pro frameset is a significant development over the 2009 SL2 SWorks, even if the carbon grade is 10r versus 11r. The only thing I don't like is the 52/36 and 11-28 gearing, but gear preferences do vary widely. And how many bums have been on that 2009 bike for test rides in the last 3 years?


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

The 2009 is more money, that's a no brainer.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

The SL4 would be the better bike in my opinion 
Look at the top tube compared to a SL2/3, it is ridiculous.
I compared my friends SL4 to my SL3 and I already want to upgrade  haha


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Get the SL4 and don't look back, unless you have some unreasonable attachment to the S-Works.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> And how many bums have been on that 2009 bike for test rides in the last 3 years?


Actually, never, they still have this one in a box. lol


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, the mind is screaming SL4, however I can't stand the 2012 color scheme. The paint job on that 2009 is AWESOME!!! Very HAWT ... but yes that SL4 is something else. Anyone want to give me a custom paint job? lol


----------

